# Binocular Question



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

Ok so this may be splitting hairs, but would you rather have a 10x42, or a 12x50 for hunting, glassing, shed hunting, etc? The main reason I ask, is I am thinking about buying the cabelas euros 12x50, which a friend of mine has, and I absolutely love them, or the 10x42 HD Euros. I would like to hear your experience with both or either and the pros and cons of both.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

10x42... the higher the magnification the harder it is to keep your image steady. 10x is about my max, beyond that you need something to rest on / against to keep distant objects steady enough to see fine detail. Beyond 10x IMO, is when you switch over to spotting scopes.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have no problem keeping my 16x50 binoculars steady but if I am hunting with my rifle in hand they will stay in the truck and I'll take my 10x42's. They are lighter and more compact than the 16x50's and after a day hiking with the larger ones around your neck or even in a harness you will know what I mean.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have 12x50 euros and love them, no issues with steadiness. Maybe dallin just needs a cig;-)


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

I have the 15x50 Viper Vortex binoculars. Absolutely love them. I don't have a hard time with keeping steady they are wonderful.


----------

